# owl



## bilgerat (Nov 15, 2004)

this was the highlite of the weekend hunt.
deer - 0
treerats - 2
owl - 1


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 15, 2004)

Help me out with that one.  I can't make it out...  : 
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## hnter270 (Nov 15, 2004)

im with phil i cant see no owl.


----------



## leadoff (Nov 15, 2004)

who.....I mean.....where is it?


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 15, 2004)

hes there I tried to zoom in and save it but it didnt work .


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 15, 2004)

you mean you all can't see the owl in that picture???


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 15, 2004)

dark spot ,dead center, if hes still there next saturday   ill ask him to hold still so I can get a close-up!


----------



## Todd E (Nov 15, 2004)

How's this?


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 18, 2004)

a little to the left!  weres w-owl- do? heres a little help


----------



## StinkyPete (Jan 20, 2005)

I see him....... NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good pic


----------



## cmahunter (Jan 21, 2005)

*Owl*

Here is an owl I got a snap shot at. He was at Ocmulgee WMA.


----------



## StinkyPete (Jan 23, 2005)

COOL!!!!!


----------

